# تصويت في اليوم السابع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

​*استطلاع رأي*

​*هل توافق على عودة اللجان الشعبية بدلا من الشرطة للدفاع عن الكنائس ؟*

نعم
 			 			 لا
 			 			 لا أهتم


ده تصويت في اليوم السابع 

http://www.youm7.com/youm.asp#


الغريب  ان نسبه لا 57 %
مع اني شايف اننا هنكون اامن بكتير علي كنايسنا من كل كل جيوش الارض​
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

قبل عودة اللجان الشعبية عودة العقل للمسلمين الذين دائما فى ظلم لنا


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

لجان شعبيه مسيحه موافق 
واول المتطوعين
لكن لجان مشتركه غير موافق
لانى اصحتت لا اثق فى اى مسلم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*




emad62 قال:


> لجان شعبيه مسيحه موافق
> واول المتطوعين
> لكن لجان مشتركه غير موافق
> لانى اصحتت لا اثق فى اى مسلم


مهو من الطبيعي انهم يكونوا مسيحين  
مش هجيب امن علشان يحميني من الحراميه 
ويكون الامن نفسه حرامي 
حمايه كنايس لازم تكونمن مسحين طبعا ​


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

مهو من الطبيعي انهم يكونوا مسيحين 
مش هجيب امن علشان يحميني من الحراميه 
ويكون الامن نفسه حرامي 
حمايه كنايس لازم تكونمن مسحين طبعا 

رجاء كتابه لجان شعبيه مسيحيه فى الاستطلاع
حتى لا يلتبس الامر على غيرى


----------



## man4truth (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

*يا ريت بس الدوله تدفع التكلفه
يعنى تكلفة الشرطة تروح للكنيسه
ويتم تسليح أفراد لحماية الكنيسة*


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

* اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس* 
*يا ريت بس الدوله تدفع التكلفه
يعنى تكلفة الشرطة تروح للكنيسه
ويتم تسليح أفراد لحماية الكنيسة*

*مش عايزين من وش القرد حاجه*
*نقدر نحمى انفسنا وكنايسنا بصدونا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*




emad62 قال:


> ا
> 
> رجاء كتابه لجان شعبيه مسيحيه فى الاستطلاع
> حتى لا يلتبس الامر على غيرى



علي فكره مش محتاج اني اوضح 
حمايه الكنايس مهمه الاقباط
ولا في حد تاني ممكن يحمي كنايسنا ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*




man4truth قال:


> *يا ريت بس الدوله تدفع التكلفه
> يعنى تكلفة الشرطة تروح للكنيسه
> ويتم تسليح أفراد لحماية الكنيسة*



بص يا مان
لو استنينا حاجه من الشرطه ولا الجيش 
يبقي هننفخ في قربه مقطوعه ​


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*



ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> علي فكره مش محتاج اني اوضح
> حمايه الكنايس مهمه الاقباط
> ولا في حد تاني ممكن يحمي كنايسنا ؟​


 *هل توافق على عودة اللجان الشعبية بدلا من الشرطة للدفاع عن الكنائس ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*




emad62 قال:


> *هل توافق على عودة اللجان الشعبية بدلا من الشرطة للدفاع عن الكنائس ؟*


يا سيدي الفاضل 
عوده مقصود بيها الاسلوب نفسه 
ناس تقف تحمي بيوتها املاكها كنيسيتها 
يعني ايام الثوره كنت انا واقف قدام بيتنا 
وعم احمد جاري واقف قدام بيته 
مش بالمعني الحرفي اننا هنجيب مسلمين معانا تحمي الكنيسه


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*

يا سيدي الفاضل 
عوده مقصود بيها الاسلوب نفسه 
ناس تقف تحمي بيوتها املاكها كنيسيتها 
يعني ايام الثوره كنت انا واقف قدام بيتنا 
وعم احمد جاري واقف قدام بيته 
مش بالمعني الحرفي اننا هنجيب مسلمين معانا تحمي الكنيسه 

اضافه كلمه واحده للتوضيح
لن تخسر الموضوع وان تفسده
واكيد زى ما انا فهمت كده فى ناس مش كتير طيببن فهمهم على قدهم

اسلوب الخطابه ان تحاور جميع المستويات
حسب فهمهم وليس حسب فهمك انت 
حتى توضح للجميع 
مقصدك
ويسهل تواصلك معهم
بدل الجدال والردود المتتواليه على كلمه
والاخر نطلب فتوى لحسم الموضوع

سلامى لك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: تصويت في اليوم السبع عن اللجان الشعبيه لحمايه الكنايس*




emad62 قال:


> يا سيدي الفاضل
> عوده مقصود بيها الاسلوب نفسه
> ناس تقف تحمي بيوتها املاكها كنيسيتها
> يعني ايام الثوره كنت انا واقف قدام بيتنا
> ...



الامر مش محتاج لفتوي ولا حاجه 
يا ريت لو في مشرف موجود يعدلها 
معنديش مشكله 
ويا سيدي الخلاف في الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه 
سلام المسيح ​


----------

